# Mtb'ler in Bayreuth?



## rekay (15. Februar 2014)

Hallo, ich wohne seit Anfang 2k13 in Bayreuth (komme aus Hof) und suche ein par nette Mtb'ler in Bayreuth. Fahre bisher meist am Festspielhügel usw. . . . 
 Da ich aber nicht immer alleine fahren möchte suche ich euch hier 

Meldet euch


----------



## KarstenG (16. Februar 2014)

Habe ne Zeit dort gearbeitet, frage mal beim Sasche von Icehouse, ist wohl aber eher richtige XC.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (17. Februar 2014)

Servus,

fahr auch in der Ecke rum. Bin zwar grad am Umbauen, aber es geht bestimmt mal was zam.


----------



## rekay (17. Februar 2014)

ah ok klingt schon mal vielversprechend  im icehouse werd ich mal nachfragen, wohn da gleich ums eck


----------



## folienmaster (17. Februar 2014)

Da bist auch nicht weit weg von mir oder dem Michi aka r34l1ty. Der Herr Student hat etwas mehr Zeit als meinereiner, den kannst auch mal fragen.

Freeride oder DH ist natürlich für den Michi sein HT nicht so gut!


----------



## rekay (18. Februar 2014)

Hab jetzt mit Sasha gequatscht und werd sobalds wärmer wird, mal bei so einer Trainingstour am Dienstag mitfahren. Sind hier auch Leute die da mitfahren?


----------



## folienmaster (20. Februar 2014)

rekay schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mit Sasha gequatscht und werd sobalds wärmer wird, mal bei so einer Trainingstour am Dienstag mitfahren. Sind hier auch Leute die da mitfahren?



Noch wärmer geht ja gar nicht, da komm ich ja sonst schon wieder ins schwitzen!


----------



## rekay (20. Februar 2014)

hat mir sasha gesagt, zumindest sobald die Uhr wieder umgestellt worden ist


----------



## Michunddich (7. April 2014)

Ische fahre auch immer mehr Touren.
Rekay du hast ne Nachricht.


----------



## folienmaster (7. April 2014)

Ist ein DHler einsatzbereit? Dann könnten wir mal Oko testen.


----------



## Michunddich (7. April 2014)

Ich z.B.
War da schon ewig nicht mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (7. April 2014)

Bin zwar noch am Umbauen, aber es sollte schon mal etwas zusammengehen. Muesste mal das Canyon oder das Nicolai wieder ausführen.

Ansonsten halt einfach mal wieder am Wochende ne Runded drehen, Vielleicht hat der michi auch mal wieder Zeit.


----------



## r34l1ty (8. April 2014)

freilich hat der michi am wochenenden auch wieder zeit


----------



## Michunddich (8. April 2014)

Ich auch.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (21. Mai 2014)

Hi, ich hab angefangen, in Bayreuth zu studieren und suche jetzt Möglichkeiten, zwischen den Veranstaltungen zu fahren. Am liebsten würd ich gern Street oder Park fahren, weil man da nicht groß Extraklamotten braucht und weil ich in dem Bereich gerne besser werden würde. Gibts wen, der mir die lokalen Spots zeigen würde und idealerweise auch, wie ich im Skatepark mit dem BMX nicht mehr wie ein totaler Idiot neben den ganzen barflippenden Scooterkiddies dastehe?


----------



## folienmaster (21. Mai 2014)

Psycho_Sponsori schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab angefangen, in Bayreuth zu studieren und suche jetzt Möglichkeiten, zwischen den Veranstaltungen zu fahren. Am liebsten würd ich gern Street oder Park fahren, weil man da nicht groß Extraklamotten braucht und weil ich in dem Bereich gerne besser werden würde. Gibts wen, der mir die lokalen Spots zeigen würde und idealerweise auch, wie ich im Skatepark mit dem BMX nicht mehr wie ein totaler Idiot neben den ganzen barflippenden Scooterkiddies dastehe?



BMX ist nicht meine Ecke, da muss dir ein anderer behilflich sein.


----------



## Michunddich (21. Mai 2014)

Ich kenne zwar alle Spots. Aber ich fahre Trial kein BMX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (23. Mai 2014)

Ich fahr ja normalerweise auch kein BMX. Aber ich hab halt eins und wenn man schon öfter in ner Stadt unterwegs ist, bietet sichs an, sein Spektrum ein bisschen zu erweitern... Trial find ich auch interessant, aber da hab ich keinen wirklich passenden Untersatz dafür, allerhöchstens mein Hardtail. Ist es eig viel schwerer, auf so nem Teil ein paar Anfängermoves zu lernen als auf nem richtigen Trialbike?


----------



## Michunddich (23. Mai 2014)

Na die meisten Trialfahrer haben mit einem normalen mtb angefangen. Ich auch.
Du kannst wunderbar grund technicken mit deinem Hardtail lernen.
Aber mit dem Trialrad ist es schon einfacher.


----------



## derwaaal (2. Juni 2014)

Zurück zum MTB: kennt jemand paar Trails bei Amoslohe/Emtmannsberg?


----------



## folienmaster (3. Juni 2014)

Halt die standard Waldautobahnen Kamerun, Schlehenberg, Schamelsberg, Bodenmühle. Halt meist geschottert, aber sonst ganz i. O.. Ansonsten die Seite wechseln so Richtung Neunkirchen, Glotzdorf, Görschnitz und  ins Fichtelgebirge abgleiten.


----------



## derwaaal (3. Juni 2014)

Danke, aber Waldautobahnen? ganz i.O.? Haben die eher idyllischen Charakter, also uriger Wald, schmale Spur? (ist nicht ironisch gemeint)
Und auf der "andere" Seite gibt es dann Trails? Wie weit ist das dann noch?

Und da beschweren wir in N/Er uns über die Sperrungen ... das klingt ja nicht gerade wie ein Trailparadies. :\


----------



## folienmaster (3. Juni 2014)

Es hat ja Emtmannsberg geheißen. Aber im Umkreis von 25 km liegt Pottenstein Fränkische und Fichtelgebirge Ochsenkopf. Dazwischen gibt es auch noch genug Wege zum erkunden.  Siegesturm, Buchstein, Waldhütte etc. nur ein kleiner Auszug.


----------



## derwaaal (3. Juni 2014)

Ja, Emtmannsberg hat es geheißen, ich hatte mich nur gewundert dass es dort keine Singletrails gibt.
Aber Du hast recht, mit ein bißchen Anfahrtsweg hat man sehr gute und herausfordernde Gebiete.


----------



## folienmaster (3. Juni 2014)

Es gibt sicherlich ein paar Singletrails, aber hauptsaechlich sind es Fuhren und geschotterte Wege. Gibt noch nen schönen Wurzeltrail auf dem 
Markgrafenweg zum Main runter oder rauf je nach kondition.


----------



## derwaaal (3. Juni 2014)

Ok, das klingt doch brauchbar, von diesen "paar" Singeltrails hast Du bestimmt GPS-Trax, oder?


----------



## folienmaster (4. Juni 2014)

Leider nicht, ich hab zwar diese elektronischen Geräte, aber für die kleinen Runden pack ich se nicht ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## count-zero-1101 (29. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen, bin auch gerade nach Bayreuth gezogen! Auch wenn die Saison fast schon zu Ende ist, würde ich mich freuen, wenn mir jemand die lokalen Trails zeigen könnte. Bin eher FR/DH orientiert und hab schon gesehen, dass es im Forum anscheinend kaum Infos gibt, wo denn die schönen Feierabendtrails sind.... Touren wären auch ok, allerdings eher entspannte 20-30km, denn mein schwerer FR-Bock ist kein Tourer...  Danke im Voraus!


----------



## johannes_umf (1. März 2017)

rekay schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wohne seit Anfang 2k13 in Bayreuth (komme aus Hof) und suche ein par nette Mtb'ler in Bayreuth. Fahre bisher meist am Festspielhügel usw. . . .
> Da ich aber nicht immer alleine fahren möchte suche ich euch hier
> 
> Meldet euch


----------



## ptk162 (11. April 2017)

Komme aus dem lkr kulmbach aber für paar nette trails bin ich gleich in bt...


----------



## LeFritzz (12. April 2017)

Karfreitag 10:00 ab Fleckl, Bullheadhouse.


----------



## modidddmmm (16. April 2017)

Hallo Leute!

Bin nach Jahren wieder hier.
Suche auch Leute zum fahren.
Bin nicht besonders ausdauernd und fahre am liebsten bergab. Dazu muss man ja erst rauf 

Meine lieblingsstrecken sind im Heinersreuther Forst


----------



## ptk162 (16. April 2017)

Servus 
Aus welchen eck Frankens kommst du denn?


----------



## modidddmmm (17. April 2017)

Bin aus der Mitte von Bayreuth. Und 32 Jahre.


----------



## sebbonold (21. April 2017)

Gestern Abend erst in Kulmbach am Rehberg eine abfahrt gemacht, danach nach BT auf den Pumptrack im LGS-Gelände.
heute ab 14h Ochsenkopf


----------



## ptk162 (21. April 2017)

Grüß dich!
Kulmbach rehberg will ich heute oder am Wochenende mal gehen, war da irgendwie noch nie! Wie sind die trails da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebbonold (21. April 2017)

bin jetzt nur den einen gefahren der auch bei openstreetmap eingezeichnet ist. ist geil angelegt. zackige spitzkehren drin. leider etwas kurz. nach 3/4 hat uns ein (der geschwindigkeit nach zu urteilen) ortskundiger überholt. bin dem gleich ohne zu überlegen vollgas hinterher. fetzt!

laut einem mädel das wir dann in bt getroffen haben gibts aber wohl noch mehr abfahrten


----------



## ptk162 (21. April 2017)

Alles klar. Dann werde ich die tage mal auf trail suche am rehberg gehen! Vll sieht man sich ja mal 
Wo bist du sonst so unterwegs mit dem Radl?


----------



## sebbonold (21. April 2017)

hauptsächlich bin ich am ochsenkopf. uphill ist bei meiner derzeitigen kondition nicht drin


----------



## ptk162 (21. April 2017)

Alles klar


----------



## ptk162 (21. April 2017)

Sag mal von wo bist du zum rehberg gefahren und kann man da irgendwo schön Auto abstellen?


----------



## sebbonold (21. April 2017)

parken kannst an der markierung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ptk162 (21. April 2017)

Cool danke dir 
Bin ich dann da auch gleich bei nem trail, oder ist das da oben ausgeschildert?


----------



## sebbonold (21. April 2017)

ausgeschildert ist nix. wenn du vom turm richtung osten fährst liegen nach 200m ein haufen baumstämme rechts am weg. der trail beginnt hinter dem baumstammhaufen. dann gehts links an einer kleinen hütte vorbei und der rest ist ersichtlich


----------



## ptk162 (21. April 2017)

Super, danke! Wie gesagt, schau ich mir dieses Wochenende mal an. 
Viel Spaß am ochsenkopf


----------



## modidddmmm (21. April 2017)

Also! Mag einer am Sa./So. mit in den Heinersreuther Wald. Gibt schnuckelige Strecken.


----------



## ptk162 (23. April 2017)

sebbonold schrieb:


> ausgeschildert ist nix. wenn du vom turm richtung osten fährst liegen nach 200m ein haufen baumstämme rechts am weg. der trail beginnt hinter dem baumstammhaufen. dann gehts links an einer kleinen hütte vorbei und der rest ist ersichtlich



War heute mal auf dem rehberg. Nach kurzer suche den trail gefunden. 
Ganz schön steil an ein zwei Stellen 
Grüße


----------



## geländesportler (26. April 2017)

ptk162 schrieb:


> War heute mal auf dem rehberg. Nach kurzer suche den trail gefunden.
> Ganz schön steil an ein zwei Stellen
> Grüße



Falls dir die Abfahrt vom Turm zu Steil ist, kannst auch mal den Ringweg (weißer Hintergrund /gelbes Viereck) oder das steinere Gäßchen erkunden, am Rehberg erkunden. Aber bitte Wanderer / Läufer achten.
Falls du konditionell fitter sein solltest und für dich so 800-1200 Hm kein Problem sind, kann man gerne auch mal ne tour machen. Geht einiges um Kulmbach.


----------



## geländesportler (26. April 2017)

Vielleicht weiß einer ob der Trail bei Rahmsental befahrbar ist? Meine letzte Info war, dass die Harvester hier ganz schön gewüttet haben sollen.


----------



## count-zero-1101 (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen! Fahre morgen (19.05.) am Nachmittag (frühestens 14.00h, ggf. flexibel) von BT (Gartenstadt) nach Schöneck (Bikepark) und habe noch einen Platz für MitfahrerInnen und Radl frei. Wird langsam Zeit, dass ich die MTB'ler in BT mal kennenlerne, bin schon ein Jahr hier, ich frage also nicht wegen Spritgeld, sondern Gesellschaft...  Bei Interesse PN an mich, thx!


----------



## modidddmmm (18. Mai 2017)

Muss leider arbeiten


----------



## Kayya (27. Mai 2017)

Ich werde vom Di 30.05 bis ca 01.06 in bayreuth sein. Gibt es hier jemanden dem man sich bei einer Runde anschließen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rekay (20. Juni 2018)

Servus zusammen, wohne in Bindlach, vllt. fahren wir mal alle zusammen?


----------

